# Sears, Roebuck & Co. American Pure Food Cook Book



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

My mother-in-law just gave my wife Sandy her mother's cook book. It was published in 1899.

I googled it & found a copy that is in worse shape for sale in New York. They want $375.00 for it.

It will be interesting to prepare some of the recipes out of it.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

That's pretty cool!
I love cookbooks. The only old one I have is an older copy of Joy, not sure what year, but old enough to have things like Whale in it...


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a old farmers one.
\it not olny had recipes but how to treat diseases.

I really like the cough medicine.
it was basicaly laudnum and morphene.

that should would take care of any cough.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Any possum pie recipes?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

My dad gave me a hometown cookbook he got from his mother when the lived in Joplin, MO. It was published in the 1920's and includes many recipes for fine game meats, such as squirrel, possum, raccoon, etc.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I love cookbooks like that .... where every recipie calls for butter, lard, butter, more butter, and some lard.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I love cookbooks like that .... where every recipie calls for butter, lard, butter, more butter, and some lard.


and don't forget the butter,those things are a step back in time...very cool...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

nothin like antiques you can use!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> nothin like antiques you can use!!


Kinda like some of the old men around here!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Kinda like some of the old men around here!!!


:r 
Would ya quit picking on Alan -- he's a sensitive type.


----------

